# Pulling - any more suggestions?



## Claire (May 21, 2012)

Ok so it's still early days for me and Liesel when it comes to lead walking - she just turned 12 weeks today, and we haven't put in as much practice in the garden as we should have. This will change once I'm home for Christmas (next week) when I'll have a lot more free time and a lot more help. She'll also be starting puppy classes at that point.
She's actually not so bad, once we're out walking, for a WHILE.. she at least seems to understand more about not pulling now. Then the pulling seems to start as we turn around and head home. Has anyone else experienced this?! It'll just get worse and worse until we finally get to the door, when she'll be pulling like her life depends on it. The turning around technique has worked for us to a certain extent - I think that's why she understands better now - but it's difficult when we're on our way home, because she seems so desperate to get back, not sure why, that turning around will make her whine and she'll dig her feet into the ground and refuse to move in the opposite direction.

Any ideas?!


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

She's only 12 weeks old, and as of yet still hasn't enough time in the saddle to get it. That she's not fighting the leash still at this point means you're doing much better than you may think.
When she pulls, you just sit down. Let her pull against the leash, but don't you pull back. Let her provide her own stimulus of correction. She will stop, eventually, but it will take time. 
With you sitting on the gorund she has the option of coming to you on her own, or continuing to pull. So in essence she controls both reward and punishment. She'll also begin to see you as her safe haven, and not just the house.

Not to dismay you, but I had to break my Tika of this habit, and she was 22 months old when I got her. I actually had to grab ahold of the bed of my truck with one hand and just lock myself in place and let her pull toward the door. She can pull like a little diesel tractor, and it took about a week. (I think I can still feel it in my shoulders sometimes. )

Give her time. She's still very young and in the process of sorting things out in her mind. She'll get it.


----------



## Claire (May 21, 2012)

Thanks, that's encouraging. I'll give the sitting down a try - so far I've noticed whenever I go down in a crouched/sitting position when we're out, she'll come to me and start clambering on me, so I suppose that's a good sign - providing she doesn't get too clingy!
All in all she's doing very well, I suppose I just have to remind myself how young she is and keep working at it slowly.


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Keep it up! Be persistent, you are doing great. Miles is 11 months and he is just weaning off the easy walk harness, and he wasn't a good walker until about 4-5 months. It's a hard skill for a curious Vizsla to learn!


----------



## acb5456 (Nov 21, 2012)

Hi! This is my first post to the forum, though i have read so many interesting topics. My puppy is scheduled to be born any day now! Anyway, i wondering where you bought that cute puppy sweater? Its adorable! And so is your puppy, so cute. Gets me excited for mine here soon 

Thanks!


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Claire

There's "Clingy" and then there is dependent. She should be clingy at this stage, and looking for you to make her decisions for her. You are her safety net, and she knows it.
Clingy at her age is a good thing. She needs to accept you as a multitude of roles. Owner, master, the fun time, and the safe haven, but mostly "Partner". You need to establish yourself in her mind as the singular most important "thing".
As she matures she will distance herself from you, but the foundatin of trust and safety you establish at this point with her will exponentially accelerate her development in 14 months. 
These dogs, when hunting, are every bit a partner in the field, they well know it, and understand that role.


----------



## Claire (May 21, 2012)

That's really interesting Gunnr, perhaps sometimes I'm too eager to encourage her to work things out herself rather than providing myself as a safe place/person for her to come to. We have a great relationship so far, I hope it'll continue as she gets older and becomes a difficult adolescent!


----------



## Claire (May 21, 2012)

acb - thank you! Not sure whether you're in the UK like me or not, but I believe I got her jumper from the shop Peacocks... it's just a regular fashion shop (for humans!) not sure if you know of it, but they had a little Christmas/Gift/Novelty section and I thought it looked perfect since the days are getting colder! It wasn't expensive, either.


----------



## Claire (May 21, 2012)

Also acb - I know everybody says this, but catch up on sleep while you can..!!
And congratulations on your pup, it'll seem like a long wait for you but it'll come soon enough!


----------



## acb5456 (Nov 21, 2012)

Ahh, that's a shame, i am in the US. I wonder if the store you're talking has a website with the sweater for sale? I should probably be posting these questions on a different type of forum  Thank you anyway!


----------



## Claire (May 21, 2012)

I'd suggest searching 'christmas dog jumper' into ebay, I found that produced a few similar results!


----------



## acb5456 (Nov 21, 2012)

Great, Thanks again!


----------

